# Hellllo :)



## haffie (Feb 1, 2007)

hi brad welcome

you got your work cut out ...keeping your daughter at bay fot another 5 year lol :lol:


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I lived in Atlanta for years. You just board at a stable. Very simple and easy.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Funny, I had asked for a horse since I could talk (about 3 years old) and just got a horse in my own name finally (thankfully). On my 16th birthday.


----------



## Dan (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

Like Kirsty said it's easy really...


----------



## bradleynsmith (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi all

Wow what a day - now my SON has joined horse riding, and he is proud of the fact that he was galloping on his first ride.

Fortunately he is 9 and has good balance.

Looks like we'll have to move house in a few years to keep up with their hobbies.

Oh bother ....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi brad, in live in Sydneys suburbs and i don't have property i soon found the solution of agistment! There are tonnes of agistmernt places all around Oz so it should be no trouble to get ur kids a horse! lol! 

5 years of riding is a LONG time to go without a horse let alone another 5! 
My first instructor told my parents theres only so far a kid can go without actually owning a horse and now your son's riding SO even more reason right  ! I hope this has helped convince you to buy a horse! Trust me your kids will appreciate it so much!


----------



## mykindagentlemen (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi and welcome ot the board!!


----------



## mickey (Feb 23, 2007)

hi welcome to the forum, i was with out a horse as a child and i never truely got over it, if your child is as keen as you say she is and you feel she is mature enough to take on the responsability of owning a horse, i would consider getting her one it doesent have to be any thing amazing,


----------

